# Polish chicken sale price ??



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm newark raising chickens. Bought a house where i can start breeding I have polish chickens . Silver laced, golden laced and buffs when I get my farm up and running how much can I sell them for Hen Rooster and Sets? If any could help me out I would appreciate it


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

My suggestion is to study what is being sold in and around your area. Attend shows, carnivals, farmer markets and chat with other producers to get a feel of what is an acceptable price.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion , to be a reputable quality breeder you need not worry about what the chicks will cost. You need to research the breed, know the SOP inside and out for the breed. Have a good breeder set up, and hatch the first year to see the quality of your birds. Sell the first years chicks as pets only until you actually know what your stage of quality is. Selling just any ole chick is not quality breeding. Chicks like that should only be sold for $2 a chicks in my opinion. But quality bred chicks and genetics sell for LOTS more. After getting your flocks quality where you want it then it would be good to join a breeders club or association, which will get your name and flock out there for people looking purposely for quality Polish chickens.

As for selling adults and sets, the same applies. Quality is everything. If they come from a bulk hatchery they are worth minimum, quality is everything.


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Biblegirl where are you located??? Right now breeders are reducing their flocks of not quite show quality. Look on web for nearest apa aba show
Go look at chickens talk to breeders 
I am getting a breeding pair of buckeyes this way!!
Good luck!!! Polish challenging breed for beginner


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok thanks I will check on your suggestions. A couple of my hens won at fairs. So hopefully I can get some good quality, just a thought I might do in the future


----------

